# Facebook contacts sync at last!



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Found this posted on AC... https://market.andro...mhheHN5bmMiXQ..

If that link doesn't work.. search the market for Haxsync... finally perfectly working facebook contact sync!!

EDIT: Instructions:
1. Go to Market on your phone or Online and get app "Haxsync". https://market.andro...rg.mots.haxsync
NOTE: When app is done installing it DOES NOT show up as an app. (go to next step)
2. Go to your phone (not Facebook) Settings > Accounts & Sync
3. Click on Haxsync
4. Follow instructions (should take you to Facebook and make you login to pull the contacts). Accept Permissions
5. Merge your contacts by joining some that have different names in your phone than on Facebook
6. ???
7. Profit!

All credit to 2000army at Android Central!

EDIT 2: And NO this does not touch your google contacts... it natively lets the facebook contacts show in the People app, so you can Join them to your current contacts.. many of them will join automatically (give it a few minutes to sync them) if their names and stuff match up


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

Works... worth a dollar I'd say


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

What res do the contact images sync in? I don't want nasty pixelated images for contact icons. lol


----------



## discstu37 (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks to be a solid workaround for the Facebook sync issue. Contact resolution, while I can't give you an exact number, appears to be at least of average quality and isn't too horribly pixelated.


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

I believe the contacts sync at 256x256, which is the max Google allows right now. Certainly not full screen resolution, but a far cry better than the default 96x96 or whatever it is.


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

isnt 4.0.3 supposed to fix that issue?


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes some of the pics appear at a very nice resolution.. some a little grainy. But for sure it works great, absolutely worth a buck, lol.

@androidphan88 4.0.3 supposedly altered the API to make it easier for facebook to let contacts sync, but its still on facebook to update their software to follow (this is the information as I understand it)


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

just wish it would sync with the actual phone app instead of just my contacts or people app

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

inline6power said:


> just wish it would sync with the actual phone app instead of just my contacts or people app
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What do you mean?


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> What do you mean?


it syncs fine but Facebook contacts will only show in the people app and will not show up by opening phone dialer app

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

inline6power said:


> it syncs fine but Facebook contacts will only show in the people app and will not show up by opening phone dialer app
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Once they've been Joined to contacts in your people app they show fine.. in the phone app you hit the top right button to see all contacts. Everything is appearing exactly as it should for me. I set contacts to only actively display my google contacts, so if the fb ones are joined properly there is no problem.


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Once they've been Joined to contacts in your people app they show fine.. in the phone app you hit the top right button to see all contacts. Everything is appearing exactly as it should for me. I set contacts to only actively display my google contacts, so if the fb ones are joined properly there is no problem.


its a no go for me. unless I go in and manually one by one try to join them

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

inline6power said:


> its a no go for me. unless I go in and manually one by one try to join them
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah, do that. It can be a little annoying but you only have to do it once.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Meh, I have duplicates and triplicates of contacts...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

so it will sync only contacts with numbers into the phone dialer app. is there anyway to display contacts without numbers in the dialer as well? this is what I miss most because I email alot of those contacts without numbers and would be nice to do it from the dialer rather than opening another app to do so

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

androidphan88 said:


> isnt 4.0.3 supposed to fix that issue?


\

Yes and no. 4.0.3 looks to include the APIs so Facebook and the like can sync, however, the app developer needs to add the ability to their program before it works.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

inline6power said:


> so it will sync only contacts with numbers into the phone dialer app. is there anyway to display contacts without numbers in the dialer as well? this is what I miss most because I email alot of those contacts without numbers and would be nice to do it from the dialer rather than opening another app to do so
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


In your people app, click menu and Contacts to Display, you can adjust for all your accounts. If you check it to display HaxSync, then it should show ALL your facebook contacts. If its not checked, then they will still be there but they will be hidden, but you can merge them with your regular contacts. Currently I don't think there is a way to set it to just show facebook contacts who have phone numbers attached to their accounts, if that's what you mean, its an all or nothing deal.


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> In your people app, click menu and Contacts to Display, you can adjust for all your accounts. If you check it to display HaxSync, then it should show ALL your facebook contacts. If its not checked, then they will still be there but they will be hidden, but you can merge them with your regular contacts. Currently I don't think there is a way to set it to just show facebook contacts who have phone numbers attached to their accounts, if that's what you mean, its an all or nothing deal.


this is correct but I can only see a contact with out numbers by opening the people app. I want to see contacts without numbers threw my phone dialer app? my dialer phone app will only display people with numbers no matter what I do

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

inline6power said:


> this is correct but I can only see a contact with out numbers by opening the people app. I want to see contacts without numbers threw my phone dialer app? my dialer phone app will only display people with numbers no matter what I do


I see.. not sure why it would make a difference, if they don't have a number then seeing them in the dialer app or not is kind of irrelevant right? Serious question not trying to be a smart-tushy








And they still show in the People app.. So really you could just create a google contact for anyone, Join them to that facebook (haxsync) contact, and then they ought to show, no?


----------



## blink_c (Jun 21, 2011)

inline6power said:


> this is correct but I can only see a contact with out numbers by opening the people app. I want to see contacts without numbers threw my phone dialer app? my dialer phone app will only display people with numbers no matter what I do
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Why do you want to see people that don't have phone numbers, in you dialer/phone app?


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

because now instead of opening just my dialer and clicking a name to email, I know have to click on people app. I am use to just having one app on my home screen that would let me do both. apparently now I will have to have 2. I am just use to having a dialer show contacts with no numbers and when I clicked them it automatically started an email for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

inline6power said:


> because now instead of opening just my dialer and clicking a name to email, I know have to click on people app. I am use to just having one app on my home screen that would let me do both. apparently now I will have to have 2. I am just use to having a dialer show contacts with no numbers and when I clicked them it automatically started an email for me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


How bout just open your email app and type their name into a new email?


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

litso said:


> How bout just open your email app and type their name into a new email?


I can do that no problem. open email, search for contact, start email. or open dialer favorites, click a name and email opens to start. it's not much less of clicking lol but it's just the way I really got use to it. It's not that big of a deal just would be nice if I could get it like I was used to is all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

